# One of the Most Helpful DVD's I've ever watched!!



## Woodshopfreak

I saw that and thought it looked really nice but it is really expensive!!


----------



## offseid

Excellent review, Denis! I'll probably just stick to the single short Wood Whisperer DVD for now…at least until I get my "go to" finish down pat. But if I branch out, this is what I'll get.


----------



## sbryan55

I really like Charles' approach to woodworking. He has a straight-forward approach and is refreshing to listen to. Thanks for the review. I have been considering getting this series.


----------



## boboswin

You did a stellar review of this materail .
Hats off to you for your efforts.
When you consider what you spend on tools and materials the series is a bargain.

Bob


----------



## woodworkersguide

Thanks for the great review! Will definitely have to have a look at that set.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the comments everyone! i really wanted to do a good review on this one and i have his sugar chest videos, his gluing large panels video, and his pattern making video to review which i will probably do one every day instead of all at once but they are all great videos and worth the money. you can always have one go to finish which i have as the wiping varnish but the ability to accent the finish and the wood with dyes greatly improves the look. like i mentioned using the vintage cherry on mahogany above. I'll put one project with a simple wiping varnish and one with the dye and even though it is just one simple thing it makes a huge difference.

!

!

like just that extra dye i think brings out the color so much and even though the majority of the times i don't dye my piece the ability to do that or to accent the piece to match other furniture or even to make poplar look like walnut for a child's toy (for example a crib for their doll) i think is a great asset to have even though you don't use it all the time.


----------



## Radish

Great Review, Denny. How much was the DVD set?


----------



## teenagewoodworker

douglas, i think that its around $130. its a lot but a great investment!


----------



## a1Jim

Hey teenage
Your review was great. Charles Neils the best woodworker I've seen(sorry Norm). This is the most comprehensive video set on any woodworking subject I've every seen. If you make a great project an you put a poor finish that destroys what you've made then your project is a failure .If you have any doubt about the cost ,hock your table saw if you have to it's a bargain at twice the price for 30 years experience by the most intuitive woodworker on the planet. I,m a 20 plus year woodworker that teaches woodworking that thought I had watched , read , an viewed almost all subjects on woodworking having been my passion and obsession for all these years. until I had come across Charles Neil on line. This video set will open a whole new world of finishing that will highlight any woodworking project you make and will reveal even to seasoned woodworkers any thing and every thing about getting a great finish. The Wood Whisperer has a great presentation and interesting podcast but his finishing does not compare in any way to that of Charles. Sorry Marc

Jim


----------

